# Does nobullremodeling.com suck for a name?



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Does the name 'No Bull Remodeling' suck as a dba? I only spent an hour with google apps on the domain so of course the site sucks. 

Before I get carried away with trying to build a dba name and grand website, could you kindly tell me what your thoughts are on it.

One thing I dont like is it sounds a little like 'noble remodeling' when you say it.

A few things about me that might matter on name choice. I only remodel, done my share of new but I mostly hate it unless its some custom one-of. My strong areas areas are design and problem solving. Quality over speed. Product delivery over money. Probably wont try to be a big GC till I hit my 50's and am too stove up to work anymore. I lean towards wants not needs though I am doing rehab for the time being, make take a while to climb up in a new area. Everybody and there mothers uncle is a "contractor" here in Tulsa.

Thanks?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Slightly better than the beer thing...

How 'bout NBS Construction. No Bull Sheet:laughing:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> Slightly better than the beer thing...
> 
> How 'bout NBS Construction. No Bull Sheet:laughing:


Actually a friend in N.C. uses that name, I just want a clear distinction that its remodeling, not new.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Does it suck for a name ? In my opinion it sucks out loud.
Might be a good name for a porta john company though cause the first thing that comes to mind is sh**.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

strathd said:


> Does it suck for a name ? In my opinion it sucks out loud.
> Might be a good name for a porta john company though cause the first thing that comes to mind is sh**.


Thats why I'm asking, hard to step back and be objective with yourself sometimes. thx


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

willworkforbeer said:


> Does the name 'No Bull Remodeling' suck as a dba?
> 
> Thanks?



That sucks as bad as "Perfection Erection", a short lived remodeling venture by two crack hacks in my area.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

MBS said:


> That sucks as bad as "Perfection Erection", a short lived remodeling venture by two crack hacks in my area.


And whats MBS stand for? More Bull Sheet?:laughing: :drink: :laughing:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I kinda like it. It's catchy and you could make a cool logo. Get some brand awareness going. If you don't like it try something with your name. Maybe it's just this area but the companies that do well have their name in the company name. Dave Germer Construction, RB Olson Construction, and Steve Carlton Construction are the three biggest contractors in the area. 

How are things in Tulsa? What do the big boys call their companies? What's the trend there? Is it names, initials, or nothing at all to do with the owners name?


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Down in Mississipi I saw a company named Bling Bling Construction. :laughing:


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

willworkforbeer said:


> And whats MBS stand for? More Bull Sheet?:laughing: :drink: :laughing:


:biggrin:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> How are things in Tulsa? What do the big boys call their companies? What's the trend there? Is it names, initials, or nothing at all to do with the owners name?


A lot of nothing to do with owner names. Tulsa's good,. Got some really freakin weird ones like 'Blessed hands home improvement' and 'snowbear restorations' , 'Agape roofing and construction"


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Heinekin Quality Construction ?


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Ok so try this on for size. Hestia Remodeling

Hestia is the Greek goddess of hearth and home.

Kind of along the same lines as Atlas Sand & Rock and Hercules Excavating. 2 other companies I know of that are doing well using Greek mythology in their company names.

Here's a picture you can use as a logo.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Ok so try this on for size. Hestia Remodeling
> 
> Hestia is the Greek goddess of hearth and home.
> 
> ...


Stuff like this is why you got ***** slapped.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Ok so try this on for size. Hestia Remodeling
> 
> Hestia is the Greek goddess of hearth and home.
> 
> ...


I would put a saw under her arm. F the vase.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> Stuff like this is why you got ***** slapped.


 Too funny............:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> Stuff like this is why you got ***** slapped.


:laughing:
Forget the construction game. You could be a great comedy writer and get paid for it. Very witty; my kind of folk. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

willworkforbeer said:


> Stuff like this is why you got ***** slapped.


I'm being serious bro. Trying to help you out.

Hestia Remodeling
_Living spaces fit for a Goddess_
(phone number)
Serving Tulsa OK and surrounding communities

It could give you and your company that upmarket feel. Get you moving into a high end direction.

Hell I like it. :sad:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> I'm being serious bro. Trying to help you out.
> 
> Hestia Remodeling
> _Living spaces fit for a Goddess_
> ...


 Better duck Bob.


----------

